# Simple question for the "PROS"



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Is it better to have alot of weight on the front of your stabilizer or keep it light, also with the back bar??? This is for indoor bows, also 3-d rigs

I personally like my front bar heavy so I can keep the bow more steady, and I run alot of weight on my back bar just to keep the bow alittle more balanced, probably 8-10oz up front and at least 12-14oz on the back bar

Any help or insight will be great!!!!!


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

watever feels comfortable and gets you shooting the scores that you expect. archery is all bout personal preference, i mean look at the way some of the pros shoot i one saw a guy in asa pro circuit shoot a right handed bow left handed, and using his right eye to look threw the peep, and still got like 3rd place and won like 500 bucks, soo its all bout personal preference, and dont let anyone tell you otherwise


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

5ringking said:


> Is it better to have alot of weight on the front of your stabilizer or keep it light, also with the back bar??? This is for indoor bows, also 3-d rigs
> 
> I personally like my front bar heavy so I can keep the bow more steady, and I run alot of weight on my back bar just to keep the bow alittle more balanced, probably 8-10oz up front and at least 12-14oz on the back bar
> 
> Any help or insight will be great!!!!!


You answered your own question,[ balance ]


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is an excellent article by GRIV on setting up stabilizers. 

http://www.archerylive.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3894


----------

